# 40 cal full size



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

im lookin to buy my 1st handgun and was wonderin if any one has a G22 and what type of problems they have had if any. Also any sugestions on other brands with a simaler "feel" did not like the xd barrel sat high for my liking 

o yeah any b 96 problems thanx for any input.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Glock...I have the G-23..40 cal. but I'm sure you'll get other opinions..


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I used the Glock 22 for 7 years for work. We now have switched to the Glock 45. The Glock 22 is fantastic handgun. Never an issue with it. You can't go wrong with a reliable company like Glock.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The 22 is a great gun, but the 23 fits my hand better. Other ones to try are the M&P40 and Beretta PX4 Storm. The Beretta 96 has always had problems.
Any reason that you want a 40 for your first gun? I'd start with a 9mm (and probably end there, too). It's cheaper to shoot, has less recoil and holds more. With the right JHP's (Corbon DPX, Speer GD 124+P, etc) it'll stop anyone just as fast if you it them where you're supposed to.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

You might want to have a look at a Ruger SR40 or P944. Ive had a SR9 for a while now, Ive put about 1,500 rounds threw it with no problems.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

i think its a nice compermise between the 9mm and .45 in both power and capcity it will be mostly for defense because i will be moving out of my parents house and with a demanding bio chem course load there wont be to much time for shooting seeing as i hunt and fish as much as possable o yeah work too:lol: i think its versatility (compatable with the .357 sig barrel) will be great for my changing lifestyle
and though i do plan on getting a ccw i wont actualy be carrying to much ith work and school
i'm wondering if any other brands deserve a good look seeing as im not 100% sold on glock just 99%:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Love my Glock 23


----------



## Gonda (Mar 10, 2008)

Take a look at the Bersa Thunder 40.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I've been running a G22 for over 10 years now, and have never had an issue, mine has been "customized" Had an extended mag release added, new sights, grip tape, and a .357sig conversion (that I dont use much) I have shot mine in competitive shooting (IPSC, action pistol, ACT shoots etc..) and it has been my daily carry gun. Got nothin' but love for my G22.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

love my g23 the 22 was just a little too big to carry but the 27 was too small for my hand, that being said I wish I would have gotten one of those ruger lcr's or something like it. I conceal the 23 good but its not as comfortable as I would like. I dont wear coats very often so inside the belt is my only real option. I bought the gun 6 months before I took the class so everything I learned went to waste as far as carrying light. Now dont get me wrong I love my glock but it is a little big compared to some others.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I have a G22, 3rd gen, and haven't had any problems or issues with it. Its my everyday carry gun. I wear it in an IWB and its loaded with 180gr Winchester bonded stuff.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Full size........,.40...........take a good look at the Sig P226 's. Costs just a tad more than most of the previous suggestions, but it is very ergonomic, dependable and a pleasure to shoot in any of its calibers. You wouldn't be sorry!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

jlcrss said:


> I used the Glock 22 for 7 years for work. We now have switched to the Glock 45. The Glock 22 is fantastic handgun. Never an issue with it. You can't go wrong with a reliable company like Glock.


The company may be reliable but how reliable is the handgun . I shoot a lot - as in an awful lot - fun combat matches, I.D.P.A., I.P.S.S.C., weekly "skill drills" with my shooting buddies etc. and I'm the M.D. for my club's monthly outdoor "combat" pistol shoots. I have witnessed numerous catastrophic Glock failures during more than one of these types of events. Catastrophic failures - (as in *CATASTROPHIC* ) - that at the pull of the trigger the entire slide, including barrel, goes down range. This also happened when a P.S.O. at my local public safety agency was shooting on the depts. range with his dept. issued .45ACP Glock. The department's *entire* purchase of Glocks (all from the same manufacturer's lot) soon went back to Glock and but not before Glock quickly - *as in very quickly *- sent new handguns for the entire force.

Admittedly all this is anecdotal but I've never seen such consistent failures with all steel pistols - FN/Browning Hi-Powers, 1911s etc.

Just throwing this out for what it's worth.

Hoppe's no.10

Have also personally witnessed such catastrophic failures with non-steel but still "metal" Taurus handguns.

And it is being reported on various media outlets that at the tragic shooting in Tucson the "alleged" perpetrator was unable to reload his Glock with another magazine because of some sort of handgun/spring (???) failure. 

Me - I'll go with *all* steel *all* the time. Steel vs. plastic hmmm... :yikes: ?



















And if you must - an all steel N-Frame 6" barreled magnum Smith & Wesson - now here's a truly reliable sidearm and you can take that to the bank - not a bit of plastic here!


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

That looks comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Catastrophic failures


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

glockman55 said:


> Catastrophic failures


As one is like to say: The proof of the pudding is in the taste.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

UNREEL said:


> That looks comfortable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably more comfortable than a coffin :evil:

"Cause of death - Catastrophic failure of plastic handgun." 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm thinking poor gun maintenance more than anything..JMO:lol:


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

glockman55 said:


> I'm thinking poor gun maintenance more than anything..JMO:lol:


With all due respect I disagree. Those whose handguns failed catastrophically were really into competitive/combat pistol shooting and had been doing so for years and years on a regular basis. Not the type of shooter who would neglect routine maintenance and cleaning. Have no first hand knowledge of the P.S.O. whose Glock's slide went downrange but I do know that Glock quickly replaced* all* dept. sidearms without question.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

glockman55 said:


> Catastrophic failures


Yeah, the BS is getting pretty thick. Think I need to wear some hip waders.......


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

go to google, type in: "Glock kaboom" I got 22,xxx hits.

many of them are related to the 40 S&W cartridge. Personally I have owned many glocks, and only had issues with a model 21. It would fire with the trigger pull, and also fire with the trigger release, it was amazingly fast to double tap with it that way.

I sent it in to Glock and it was returned swiftly and functioned correctly when it was received.

more interesting reading:

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you can go to the range and rent a few guns your interested in.
I myself don't like the glocks only because the grip angle is not suited for me. I prefer a grip angle closer to the 1911. In polymer guns I would give the S&W M&P and the Springfield XDM a try also.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> The company may be reliable but how reliable is the handgun . I shoot a lot - as in an awful lot - fun combat matches, I.D.P.A., I.P.S.S.C., weekly "skill drills" with my shooting buddies etc. and I'm the M.D. for my club's monthly outdoor "combat" pistol shoots. I have witnessed numerous catastrophic Glock failures during more than one of these types of events. Catastrophic failures - (as in *CATASTROPHIC* ) - that at the pull of the trigger the entire slide, including barrel, goes down range. This also happened when a P.S.O. at my local public safety agency was shooting on the depts. range with his dept. issued .45ACP Glock.



I am just speaking from my experience. I used to shoot a handgun called the Smith and Wesson Sigma. You want to talk about a gun that is a piece of crap. We have Glocks that are around 15 plus years of service. Many of which have never had an issue. Our guns get tore down twice a year and fully cleaned by our armorer. In all of that time I have never heard of one of the instances that you are describing. Matter of fact we have guns that if you were to look at them you would think they were used as a door stop. All of them function and shoot well. Glock is a great company to work with as described by your instance. I would also second the fact that their guns are great as well. I have never bought into the plastic versus steel argument. Good luck.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't have any experience with Glock, but have put thousands of rounds downrange in three SIGs without a single malfunction or problem. My dad used his P226 when he did his CPL shoot and was the only handgun that didn't have a problem during the fire. Several asked him what kind of gun it was. Great and reliable handguns.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> I don't have any experience with Glock, but have put thousands of rounds downrange in three SIGs without a single malfunction or problem. My dad used his P226 when he did his CPL shoot and was the only handgun that didn't have a problem during the fire. Several asked him what kind of gun it was. Great and reliable handguns.


Most of the major manufacturers are going to make a reliable handgun. It all comes down to personal preference. Shoot them all and making a decision on what works for you. I unfortunately don't have that option. I shoot what they give me. :sad:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

It does, but it also have to be reliable to work when you need it most, your life may depend on it. Most my exp is with SIGs and Berettas and both have been very reliable. I have friends with Glocks and I can't recall any not being happy with them. I just have no exp with them and don't like giving my opinion on something I've never really used, but from what I'm told, it's been on par with my exp with the SIGs and Berettas.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

As to the original post, I have nothing but rave reviews of my Beretta 96 eats and throws out everything that's gone in it. Mainly shoot Winclean and UMC on the range with XTP being my defense round. The magazines are interchangeable with my Kel-Tec Sub 2000 in .40 S&W making a nice .40 combo.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

take a look at the khar it's a single stack , very light , easy to conceal inside the wastw band . 

plumbdog


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

In every post like this your gonna get people bash one gun, and praise another....its just like all the "broadhead" posts you see.

Go to the range and try a few out, or ask any buddies of yours that have some handguns to go to the range with you. 

Opinions are like A-------, and this site is full of em! :lol:


Regarding the glock "kabooms", the majority if not ALL were caused by poorly reloaded ammunition..whether its bad/weak brass, excessive charge, or most likely a combination of both. Not the gun.
If you buy cheap, unknown, flea market garage ammo..your on your own with any firearm.

If your a competitive shooter, your most likely reloading your own ammo or buying bulk reloads....i'm just sayin..

I own a g17, and its eaten everything i've fed it, +p...+p+ included.
The majority of well made firearms running well made ammunition will do that for you.

I'd trust my life with it, it's never failed for me. Clean or dirty

It's really all about personal preference, comfort etc.

As for you question, Glocks are well made and proven...you can't go wrong with one if that's what your looking for.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Regarding the glock "kabooms", the majority if not ALL were caused by poorly reloaded ammunition..whether its bad/weak brass, excessive charge, or most likely a combination of both. Not the gun.
> If you buy cheap, unknown, flea market garage ammo..your on your own with any firearm.
> 
> .


I have nothing against Glock (other than the grip angle but that is purely personal preference) but if your _opinion_ was true and that was truly the case, you'd be hearing it about other popular guns like the XD etc with similar issues. Most agree that it is due to the design....what some will claim is a design flaw. You rarely if ever see these failures in Sigs, 1911's, XD's, Hi Powers, etc. Anybody looking at it objectively see's these things. 
I'm not talking anybody out of a Glock, if they felt good in my hands, I would not hesitate buying one.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Swamp, yours is purely a grip/comfort thing.

Totally understandable.

Every gun is going to have its pro and con's.

To pigeon hole one manufacturer by saying their "no good" is just not being objective. 


Take a look at the video below....does this mean EVERY firearm Smith and Wesson makes is junk?.....NOT AT ALL.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taNZ4wd9-5E"]YouTube - Bodyguard 380, BG 380, Take Down Lever problem, S&W Bodyguard 380[/ame]


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

GuT_PiLe said:


> *Regarding the glock "kabooms", the majority if not ALL were caused by poorly reloaded ammunition..*whether its bad/weak brass, excessive charge, or most likely a combination of both. Not the gun.
> 
> .


do you have any links or evidence that this is true vs opinion?


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

The unsupported barrel /overpressure theory is what is taught at the Glock armorer's school. Glock is gainst using any non factory ammo in their weapons.

Also - there have been many problems reported on reloading .40 caliber ammunition and getting overpressures - might want to search the web for the info, it's also been discussed in many gun magazines.
Another idea is people shooting lead reloads (read: unjacketed bullets) through the factory barrel which leads to leading of the barrel (lead bullets are something Glock forbids). Lastly there is faulty ammo with a weak case, squibb loads or a double charge.

If it is a privately owned weapon you can buy an after-market barrel from Barsto or another manufacturer with a fully supported chamber. Then you can shoot reloads if you must.

20,000 comments on the issue, but how many real incidents?

Shoot my Glocks all the time, then again, I am not shooting reloads in my .40.


----------



## 007BondJamesBond007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ozzman said:


> The unsupported barrel /overpressure theory is what is taught at the Glock armorer's school. Glock is gainst using any non factory ammo in their weapons.
> 
> Also - there have been many problems reported on reloading .40 caliber ammunition and getting overpressures - might want to search the web for the info, it's also been discussed in many gun magazines.
> *Another idea is people shooting lead reloads (read: unjacketed bullets) through the factory barrel which leads to leading of the barrel (lead bullets are something Glock forbids)*. Lastly there is faulty ammo with a weak case, squibb loads or a double charge.
> ...


Beretta has the warning about lead and FMJ in the 92FS Manual. Glock has the polygonal barrel and if you shoot soft lead though it get a build up of lead. Lead bullets will pass though fine because it will compress to the smaller opening. Now if you don't clean the lead fouling out and then shoot FMJ it will not compress and that were the KABOOM happens. I seen Glock were this had happened to. The Glock fan boys will say otherwise and I did it all the time, but at what round count did it happen 10? 20, 100, 1,000 10,000? Why would Beretta warn me about it if it has not happened in the past? If you use lead in your Glock and you love your hand I would clean the lead out before using FMJ.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Hey Swamp, yours is purely a grip/comfort thing.
> 
> Totally understandable.
> 
> ...


No, I totally agree. I don't think Glock is a bad gun at all. Lots of manufacturers have issues. I remember a few years back Tikka had a number of their stainless rifle barrels fail. My point was that I just didn't believe it was purely a user issue....in some cases certainly, but not all. I can't get youtube on this sytem but will check out that video later. Funny that the Bodyguard 380 is on my short list of pocket autos.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

This is just my opinion and nothing more. Glock chamber and feed ramp design leave an area near the head exposed and not 'supported'. The area is fairly small and the term 'unsupported chamber' is a little misleading. This small area where the cartridge is exposed can allow the case to bulge or expand. If that happens and the case is reloaded without completely resizing the case there can be problems. Even if it happens and the cases are fully resized you now have a spot where the brass is getting some abnormal fatigue. I think these couple points are the main reason many of the failures have been attributed to reloading. Also, .40 s&w produces a much higher chamber pressure than the 9mm or the .45, you hear many more instances of problems with the 40. 

The higher the pressures you are working with, the tighter the tolerances you need to keep them safe. When you tighten up the tolerances, you often increase accuracy, but you also often decrease reliability. Or at least make the action more susceptable to failing under less than perfect conditions. 

IMO, Glocks do an incredible job of being able to eat any thing you feed it. One of their ways of providing that kind of down and dirty reliability leave a tiny area of weakness that the extra pressure of the .40 S&W and other factors can exploit into failures.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> No, I totally agree. I don't think Glock is a bad gun at all. Lots of manufacturers have issues. I remember a few years back Tikka had a number of their stainless rifle barrels fail. My point was that I just didn't believe it was purely a user issue....in some cases certainly, but not all. I can't get youtube on this sytem but will check out that video later. Funny that the Bodyguard 380 is on my short list of pocket autos.



lol swamp...same here, I'm looking at a little pocket rocket for summertime, something i can slip into a cargo short pocket. That's how i found that. I guess the little BG's are having some issues with the take down lever coming loose and popping out, i'm sure it will be addressed. Also i heard stories of the trigger spring snapping or something along those lines.
The little Ruger LCP had their share of recalls and issues when they first hit the scene. It happens. That's why i tend to wait awhile before purchasing the next greatest thing. Let a few revisions go by first. 


Hey hunt-n-fool

yes- see ozzman's post right after yours. There is plenty of data out there. I did alot of research myself before purchasing my g17. Came across the "kaboom" stuff. It's been 10years since i was looking into it, i'm sure there is alot more data out there now then before, like ozzman stated, alot of discussion regarding use of lead, and overpressure in the .40 cartridge, paying close attention to reloads etc etc.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have nothing against Glock (other than the grip angle but that is purely personal preference) but if your _opinion_ was true and that was truly the case, you'd be hearing it about other popular guns like the XD etc with similar issues.


Um. There has been. 
Do a search.
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/03/16/springfield-xd-45-blown-up/
http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/general-sa-xd-xd-m-talk/49898-xd-kb-not-funny-when-happens-you.html
http://www.carolinashootersforum.com/showthread.php?t=64234


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

hunt-n-fool said:


> many of them are related to the 40 S&W cartridge.


Yeah and those were people who used cast bullets in the guns or "hot rod" thier reloads. And some were because there was a "lot" of bad manufactuered ammo, particular S&B ammo.

It wasn't the gun's fault, its either the owner or the ammo.
It happens to rifles too-


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> You rarely if ever see these failures in Sigs, 1911's, XD's, Hi Powers, etc. Anybody looking at it objectively see's these things.


Bull crap. 
I've seen numerous S&W revolvers (.357mag, .44mag) have the top strap blown off due to hot loads. Again, its not the guns fault, it's the person behind the gun. That person decided to shoot hot loads. 
There's a reason why reload books have separate reload sections for those cartridges......and say for Ruger and T/C ONLY.
See the pics-
http://www.thegunzone.com/1911a1-kb.html
http://www.thegunzone.com/anaconda.html
http://www.thegunzone.com/sw340pd.html
http://www.thegunzone.com/squib.html
http://www.thegunzone.com/charterarms_kb.html


----------

